# Insurance for any car.



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry not sure if this is the correct section for this but please move if not. Does anyone here have insurance to drive any car? If so what company do you recommend and how much roughly is? Obviously i know age will reflect on the price but just wanted a rough figure 

thank you


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

On private car insurance, its one of those things generally you either get or you don't. Cover will be TPO and the other vehicle must not be owned by you (or leased/hired to you) and must be insured.

It is generally excluded if you are under 25 or for certain professions, such as if you are in the motor trade.

If you are in the Motor Trade and self employed (or have a Ltd company), then you can look at Motor Trade Road Risks Insurance, but it isn't cheap.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Lloyd, do you need to prove you operate within the trade to have Motor Trade Insurance? The problem is, I work for a dealership so my insurers won't cover me on any other vehicles. Is Trade insurance only for business owners? We have six cars in our house to insure but I guess it would still work out expensive.

Its a right pain not being able to use my familys cars the odd time, I'm listed as a driver on two of them which cost's a hundred extra each year for each one.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup, you need to be registeted self employed and actively trading. Some insurers ask for evidence of this when you take up a policy, others at the point of a claim.

Motor Trade cover is a commercial product, so only available to formal businesses. 

A family fleet policy may be an option?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Our cars are all on a multicar policy, however it cost's the best part of £100 for each vehicle to have me as a named driver. I never really would need to drive the other cars but it would be nice to be able to use them for an odd run like when I need the 4x4 or even just to bring them for mot etc.


----------

